# New Litter



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

My poor little girl was so huge I thought if she doesn't go soon she is going to explode...literally.
Well today she finally had her litter. I took a peak and could only count 11 but will recount in a few days.

There are at least 5 pew's which I'm happy about. Mum is a pew long haired rex manx and dad is a gorgeous black short haired rex.
So I'm a bit excited on what colour's I'm going to end up in a few days....

Here is a pic of mum and dad and the pups...










Snowball (mum) & Peanut (dad)










11 little pinkies...


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I love that doe, she's very nice. Congrats on the pinkies


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice pairing! Congrats!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

:gwavebw Congrats :gwavebw 
we will be waiting for more updated pic's


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

yes we definately have 11 pinkies....and the good news is...my does sister is about to drop a litter as well from the same buck...will be very interesting to see what she pops out....


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

Im so loving Snowball...little sheep! Shes adorable. Congrats on your new babies!


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

thanks IrsheaglesOne.....she has a sister exactly the same if not fluffier due any day now....will post updated pics of the pups tomorrow...


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Mum and dad are beautiful - can't wait to see how the babies turn out!


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

Our little bundles are doing fabulously.
It looks like we have 5 bucks and 6 does. 5 of these are pew's. So fingers crossed we get some rex's out of them...would be great if the little black broken was a long haired rex. Would be so cute...

here is an updated picture at 6 days old...sorry about the quality


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

gorgeous!!


----------



## Wilko (Nov 6, 2010)

So adorable :mrgreen:


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Awww spots! Hehe. They are beautiful.


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

would love it if i got a black and white long haired rex out of this....so cute...


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

sometimes rex already have curly whiskers at birth, this is what i'm looking for in a current litter. nice tubby bubbies


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

my litter are now just over a week old and the colours are starting to become more prominent....

here is the whole team....










mum's a pew long hair rex and dad is a jet black short hair rex and yet i've got a delicious caramel colour coming through...am totally loving the little black and white boy...

the 3 tans on the bottom are girls and the middle one has a slight smudge on the back of her neck...lovely colouring and i cant wait for them to come through thicker and more dominent...


----------

